# Can't make installworld



## cwhitmore (Apr 18, 2009)

I've recently install 7.1 with Apache, Mysql and Joomla. I'd like to setup jail for another site. I get an error when I run:


make installworld DESTDIR=/var/jail/jail1 

"make. Don't know how to make installworld. Stop"

I get the same error if I try to run "make buildworld", but didn't think I needed this since it's a new install.

I updated the ports collection after install. What else do I need?


----------



## ericbsd (Apr 18, 2009)

Do this.

cd /usr/src

after that do your make buildworld.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2009)

cwhitmore said:
			
		

> I get the same error if I try to run "make buildworld", but didn't think I needed this since it's a new install.


You'll need a buildworld to be able to installworld. A new installation won't have a build world in /usr/obj. And as ericturgeon said, you need to *cd /usr/src* before you do a make.


----------



## tangram (Apr 18, 2009)

And do take a look at the Handbook chapter on Jails http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/jails-build.html. Also read up on man 8 jail.


----------



## cwhitmore (Apr 18, 2009)

I was in /usr/src and tried running make buildworld. What else can I try?


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 18, 2009)

What does ls /usr/src show?


----------



## cwhitmore (Apr 18, 2009)

Ah, guess I should have checked that first. That directory is empty. What files need to be in that directory?


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 18, 2009)

The whole source tree.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/synching.html

Note that CVSup has been superseded by csup (which should be installed by default on your system).  They work the same.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvsup.html


----------



## cwhitmore (Apr 18, 2009)

So I should install port /net/csup-without-gui? Then run make buildworld?


----------



## cwhitmore (Apr 18, 2009)

Oops, meant to say install /net/cvsup-without-gui?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 18, 2009)

No, use csup.


----------



## cwhitmore (Apr 18, 2009)

I used csup when I first installed the system to update the ports collection. If I've used csup is there another build command that I need to use? Is there a different process of installing the tree in /usr/src with csup then with cvsup? All I want to do is setup a jail (completely seperate system from the host with MySQL, Apache and Joomla).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 18, 2009)

Have a look in /usr/share/examples/cvsup (yes, you can feed those to csup as well). For ports, portsnap(8) is the preferred method.


----------



## cwhitmore (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks. I located the install CD and am running install.sh from the /src directory.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2009)

cwhitmore said:
			
		

> Thanks. I located the install CD and am running install.sh from the /src directory.



That will give you the sources for that particular release. If you want the security patches or update to -stable you'll still need to use csup. Or if you only require the security patches you can try freebsd-update(8). Do note that freebsd-update will do a binary update, it will not update your /usr/src tree.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 20, 2009)

read this: 
http://understudy.net/makeworld.html


----------

